# Cheap LED upgrade for Spec V?



## Wayne Dwops (Nov 29, 2012)

I have crypts, pennywort, windelov, hygro augustofilia (not the right word, but you know what i mean) and compacta stricta. The lighting doesn't kill my plants but nothing is growing either..just need an upgrade to low-mid light.


Just thought of an idea..I have two spec v's next to each other with the frosted ends touching. I could do one long fixture over both if it ends up cheaper than two fixtures..


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

How wide/long is the tank and how deep is it?

Finnex FugeRay may be the way to go.


----------



## JL15219 (Nov 10, 2008)

I think the dimensions are 17.2" L X 10.6" W X 6.3" H. Was looking at one yesterday :icon_mrgr


----------



## Lukeo85 (Nov 13, 2012)

I've got the 20" fugeray on my spec v. It fits great even over the stock lid. It's super bright plants are loving it and I had to make little sunglasses for all my shrimp haha jk. Yeah that stock light won't grow much of anything. I'm very happy with my lighting upgrade on the spec v.


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

I used a Marineland doublebright 18-24" light and it seemed to work great. They aren't cheap new, but you can find em used all the time.


----------



## Wayne Dwops (Nov 29, 2012)

I need something much cheaper than Finnex...here is a bad picture of the way the tanks are set up. 








i'm thinking for right now I'll just get some CFL fixtures.


----------



## Wayne Dwops (Nov 29, 2012)

just to clarify..the spec v is 10in tall, 6in wide. I'm thinking about the Fugeray R..but I don't know. It seems like a waste of money to buy the Spec V with lighting and throw the lighting away..


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

A 16" FugeRay is about $40-$45. And the 24" is about $70. Pretty cheap for what you get.

What's your budget (that'll help with recommendations)?


----------



## pinkman (May 16, 2013)

here are a couple shots of the fugeray 16 and 20 inch on the spec v, im considering this fixture also:
16








20








not my pics btw :icon_wink


----------



## Wayne Dwops (Nov 29, 2012)

My budget is about...$0. But after much consideration I'm going to get the 16in Fugeray. I will get one now for the tank with more plants and the other tank can have two stock spec fixtures until I can afford a second Fugeray.


----------



## Wayne Dwops (Nov 29, 2012)

The 16" Fugeray came today and it looks pretty amazing. I'm very glad I got it. Even with both stock fixtures on Clode's tank it looks just awful compared to the Fugeray! And now I can finally get rid of all the potted crypts in my bigger tank and free up some space for my cories to frolick.


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Congrats on the light!


----------



## xj4low (Jun 12, 2013)

We have had our Fluval Spec V only for about 5-6 weeks and the plastic light switch broke on it. Fluval has offered to send us a new one once they have them back in stock but with minimal lighting from a lamp nearby we needed a fix now.

Went to a few local pet stores (being in DFW has it's advantages). Almost got a marineland double bright LED which I read had mixed reviews but was talked up to a Current Satellight Freshwater LED +. It cost more but had multicolor LED's, not to mention higher Lumens (600 vs 450). It looks awesome and I like the sleek design, no exterior switches with the exception of a wired IR sensor for the remote control.

I'll see if I can get a few pics up this weekend.


----------

